# lost DVD drive?



## zilla

I just noticed that my computer no longer recognizes that I have a dvd burner... it's not listed in my device manager or in my computer (needless to say on the 2nd)

anybody know why that might be?  it was there as recently as thursday night.

only changes to my system lately, have been the installation of GTA Vice City.  legit version mind you, bought it the other night at target with a gift card i had...lol



thanks!


----------



## red onion

This happened to my neighbour last week, not caused by GTA, but by grandkids LOL. I used the new hardware wizard to reinstall it and it was OK.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

zilla said:
			
		

> I just noticed that my computer no longer recognizes that I have a dvd burner... it's not listed in my device manager or in my computer (needless to say on the 2nd)
> 
> anybody know why that might be?  it was there as recently as thursday night.
> 
> only changes to my system lately, have been the installation of GTA Vice City.  legit version mind you, bought it the other night at target with a gift card i had...lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



Use refresh hardware.
Check if your IDE cable is plugged correctly. They come off like that


----------



## zilla

Its back... I'll check the cable to make sure it's not loose.


----------



## flip218

Uninstall the drive, uninstall the ide channel (most likely your secondary ide channel) ... reboot.


----------

